# Verdunstet bei euch noch Wasser?



## Knarf1969 (18. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Irgendwie beobachte ich einen gewissen Wasserschwund. Außentemperatur 1 bis 8°. Ich hatte nichts im Teich gemacht, was die Folie hätte verletzen können, nichts was die Kapillar-Sperre überschreitet, keine potentiell folienschädigenden Pflanzen drin. Trotzdem beobachte ich gerade Sicherlich 2-3 cm Schwund am Tag. Oberfläche circa 10 × 5 m. Ist das bei euch jetzt auch noch so?
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Okt. 2020)

Wie sieht es bei dir mit schnellem Wind aus?


----------



## Turbo (18. Okt. 2020)

Salü 
Würde das nicht überbewerten und locker abwarten bis zum Frühling. 
Bei mir schluckt der Ufergraben je nach Wasserstand einige Zentimeter bis er wieder aufgefüllt ist. 
Der Wind kann auch einiges an Wasser aus dem Teich befördern. 
Lg Patrik


----------



## DbSam (18. Okt. 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Irgendwie beobachte ich einen gewissen Wasserschwund. Außentemperatur 1 bis 8°.


... und der Teich ist mit Sicherheit derzeit um einiges wärmer, da steigt die Verdunstung.
Wenn die Luft sehr kalt und trocken und es dazu noch windstill ist, dann kann man die kleinen aufsteigenden Nebelschwaden sehen ...

Ansonsten siehe Patricks Hinweis oder halt wieder mal die Kapillarsperre kontrollieren ... 


VG Carsten

PS:
"Wasserschwund" - nach der letzten Woche ... 
Hier hat es vier Tage fast ohne Unterlass geregnet. Es ist alles klatschnass und die Wiese nur noch ein einziger Schwamm.


----------



## Knarf1969 (19. Okt. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir mit schnellem Wind aus?


Hallo

Geht eigentlich momentan. Hat nicht besonders gestürmt!


----------



## Knipser (6. Dez. 2020)

Ja bei offenem u. sehr trockenem Wetter kann der Wasserspiegel bis zu 1nem cm sinken.   Willi


----------



## Biko (6. Dez. 2020)

Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das Wasser von Pflanzenwurzeln in der Kapillarsperre abgezogen wird, oder die Folie leck ist. Bei mir verdunstet bei diesen Temperaturen so gut wie gar nichts. Bevor ich vergangene Woche den Teich mit Folie abgedeckt habe, konnte ich kaum 1mm Wasserpegelunterschied binnen 24 Stunden feststellen (ich sehe das bei mir am Überlaufrohr auf den mm genau). 
Wenn allerdings dein Wasser sehr viel Wärmer ist, als die Luft, dann könnte ggf. schon noch ein wenig verdunsten. Aber bei 2-3 cm pro Tag würde ich mir in jedem Fall Sorgen machen und kontrollieren, was da los ist.


----------



## Knarf1969 (6. Dez. 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Danke für eure Antworten! Ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden: mein Wasserfall. Seit ich die Pumpe stillgelegt habe ist Ruhe beim Wasserpegel eingezogen. Ich denke ich muss das nächstes Jahr überarbeiten! Habt ja jetzt ein bisschen Zeit 
Euch allen einen schönen Winter


----------



## troll20 (6. Dez. 2020)

Trotz ausgeschalteter Pumpe, ca 1cm am Tag.
Gut teilweise war auch die Luft 10°kälter als das Wasser und leichter Wind bei 0 bis nichts an Niederschlag.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Trotz ausgeschalteter Pumpe, ca 1cm am Tag.
> Gut teilweise war auch die Luft 10°kälter als das Wasser und leichter Wind bei 0 bis nichts an Niederschlag.


das ist bei mir genauso, hab ordentlich aufgefüllt.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## laurgas (8. Dez. 2020)

mein teich ist unter eis und schnee.bevor er zugefroren ist habe ich noch voll mit grundwasser aufgefüllt.bis anfang märz wird eis und schnee wohl standhalten.


----------



## Knipser (8. Dez. 2020)

laurgas schrieb:


> mein teich ist unter eis und schnee.bevor er zugefroren ist habe ich noch voll mit grundwasser aufgefüllt.bis anfang märz wird eis und schnee wohl standhalten.


Hallo!
Bis März, in welcher Höhe wohnst Du denn in Süd Tirol mit Deinem Teich?  Willi


----------



## laurgas (8. Dez. 2020)

ich wohne in st.lorenzen im pustertal auf 800 höhenmeter.wir hatten eine woche lang kalte nächte mit 6 bis 11 grad minus.tagestemperaturen um 5 grad .das schlecht wetter der vergangenen tagen hat den teich zuerst mit schnee und dann mit viel wasser aufgefüllt.viele grüsse aus südtirol


----------



## Knipser (8. Dez. 2020)

laurgas schrieb:


> ich wohne in st.lorenzen im pustertal auf 800 höhenmeter.wir hatten eine woche lang kalte nächte mit 6 bis 11 grad minus.tagestemperaturen um 5 grad .das schlecht wetter der vergangenen tagen hat den teich zuerst mit schnee und dann mit viel wasser aufgefüllt.viele grüsse aus südtirol


Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2020)

Mit der Verdunstung ist Ruhe eingekehrt, kaum messbar. Was fehlt, wird durch Regen ersetzt.  Willi


----------



## breidi (14. Dez. 2020)

ich muss bei mir ehrlich zugeben, dass ich die Kapilarwirkung völlig unterschätzt habe. Aktuell ist der Boden um den Teich ja gesättigt und schwups habe ich keinen Wasserverlust mehr. Im Herbst war ich noch am überlegen wo das Wasser verloren geht und ob ich ein Loch habe...

Im Frühjahr wir das Ufer bearbeitet...


----------



## jolantha (14. Dez. 2020)

breidi schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr wir das Ufer bearbeitet...


Müßte ich auch machen 
Ich habe schon ewig keine Kapillarsperre mehr. Mein Ufer ist mindestens schon 10cm in den Teich gewachsen.
Ich mag das aber so. Wenn die Pflanzen zuviel Wasser ziehen, fülle ich einfach mit Brunnenwasser wieder auf. 
Es sieht so viel natürlicher aus
Im Sommer sah es so aus.


----------



## breidi (14. Dez. 2020)

den selben Gedanken hatte ich damit ja auch aber das sind schon einige 1.000l in der Woche die da weggehen


----------



## jolantha (14. Dez. 2020)

breidi schrieb:


> den selben Gedanken hatte ich damit ja auch aber das sind schon einige 1.000l in der Woche die da weggehen


Eigentlich wird das Meiste ja durch Regenwasser wieder augefüllt, und wenn da mal was fehlt, stört es mich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird das Meiste ja durch Regenwasser wieder augefüllt, und wenn da mal was fehlt, stört es mich nicht sonderlich.


Anne!
Nur das Aufhärten nach der Messung nicht vergessen.  Willi


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2020)

Bei einem natürlichen Ufer gehört ein zügiger Wasserverlust dazu. 
Habe das bei mir auch. Im Sommer bis zu ca. 10cm Wasserstandhöhe in der Woche. Im Winter etwas weniger. 
Für das habe ich eine ca. 8m3 Regenwasserfassung mit festinstallierter Oase Pumpe zum auffüllen. 
Bei heissem Wetter Schaltuhrgesteuert. Sonst manuell ein und ausgeschaltet. 
Ab und zu gibt es etwas Quellwasser für die Wasserhärte.


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

breidi schrieb:


> ich muss bei mir ehrlich zugeben, dass ich die Kapilarwirkung völlig unterschätzt habe. Aktuell ist der Boden um den Teich ja gesättigt und schwups habe ich keinen Wasserverlust mehr. Im Herbst war ich noch am überlegen wo das Wasser verloren geht und ob ich ein Loch habe...
> 
> Im Frühjahr wir das Ufer bearbeitet...


Mein Uferbereich ist bewachsen, da bin ich auf Kapillarwirkung angewiesen - da brauche ich nicht gießen.  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

Hallo @Knipser!
Jo und Turbo haben keine Fische im Teich und Regenwasser ist nur eine destillierte Form von Wasser. 
Für Fische in solch einem kleinen Biotop was Teich heißt ist es leider eine schlechte Wahl, sinnvoller für Fische ist ein Wasser Wechsel mit mehr Mineralstoffe und einem guten KH - Wert der den PH-Wert wiederum puffert.


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @Knipser!
> Jo und Turbo haben keine Fische im Teich und Regenwasser ist nur eine destillierte Form von Wasser.
> Für Fische in solch einem kleinen Biotop was Teich heißt ist es leider eine schlechte Wahl, sinnvoller für Fische ist ein Wasser Wechsel mit mehr Mineralstoffe und einem guten KH - Wert der den PH-Wert wiederum puffert.


Ja Ron, sag ich ja Wasserhärte muss immer gemessen werden, notfalls aufhärten. Ich brauche im Jahr ca 5-10 Kilo, aufhärte Salze.  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

seid wann härtet man mit Salz auf? 
Willi du wirst mir unheimlich!
Du schreibst hier in einem Forum, erstmal lesen das auch andere mit und in Google werden hier und da Passagen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Jo und Turbo haben keine Fische im Teich und Regenwasser ist nur eine destillierte Form von Wasser.
> Für Fische in solch einem kleinen Biotop was Teich heißt ist es leider eine schlechte Wahl, sinnvoller für Fische ist ein Wasser Wechsel mit mehr Mineralstoffe und einem guten KH - Wert der den PH-Wert wiederum puffert.


Sehe es nicht so eng. Mein Regenwasser,  ab und zu mit feinstem harten Quellwasser optimiert hat vermutlich die besseren Werte als vielerorts das Trinkwasser ab Wasserversorgung. Kann daher nicht allgemein als schlecht betrachtet werden. 
Ob etwas mehr oder weniger Wasserhärte stecken die Tiere viel besser weg als die konzentrierte Fäkalienbrühe die viele Teichbesitzer Wasser nennen. Also lieber Wasserwechsel mit Regenwasser als überhaupt kein Wasserwechsel. 
LG Patrik


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> seid wann härtet man mit Salz auf?
> Willi du wirst mir unheimlich!
> Du schreibst hier in einem Forum, erstmal lesen das auch andere mit und in Google werden hier und da Passagen veröffentlicht.


Er meint gewiss kein Kochsalz 
Calicumcarbonat ist auch ein Salz.....


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

Ja hoffentlich meint er das, aber in Zukunft etwas genauer.
Der "Arme Teich Neuling" von Nebenan bringt es fertig und knallt einfaches Salz in seinem Teich rein und wundert sich.


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2020)

Aber Hering legt man doch in Salz ein. 
(Duck und weg)


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

He Turbo, aber erst wenn er nicht mehr im Wasser schwimmt


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2020)

Ups...


----------



## jolantha (15. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anne!
> Nur das Aufhärten nach der Messung nicht vergessen.  Willi


Willi, ich habe in den letzten 30 Jahren weder das Eine noch das Andere gemacht. 
Bei mir waren trotzdem alle Fische und Pflanzen gesund.


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> seid wann härtet man mit Salz auf?
> Willi du wirst mir unheimlich!
> Du schreibst hier in einem Forum, erstmal lesen das auch andere mit und in Google werden hier und da Passagen veröffentlicht.





samorai schrieb:


> Ja hoffentlich meint er das, aber in Zukunft etwas genauer.
> Der "Arme Teich Neuling" von Nebenan bringt es fertig und knallt einfaches Salz in seinem Teich rein und wundert sich.


He Ron!
Wenn ein Teichbesitzer nicht weiß was Aufhärtesalze sind, dürfte er eigentlich keinen Teich betreiben - sollte man zum Gesetz machen.  Willi


----------



## breidi (16. Dez. 2020)

hört hört!


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

breidi schrieb:


> hört hört!


Ja, nicht jedes Salz ist Kochsalz - sollte man wissen.   Willi


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ja, nicht jedes Salz ist Kochsalz - sollte man wissen.   Willi


Aber auch nicht jede Pfütze im Garten die man als Teich beschimpft wird mit Tieren besetzt. Da kommen wenn dann die Tiere von ganz alleine, die können dann aber auch alleine entscheiden ob sie bleiben oder weiter gehen wollen.
Und da würde ich tunlichst auch nichts rein schütten.


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> seid wann härtet man mit Salz auf?
> Willi du wirst mir unheimlich!
> Du schreibst hier in einem Forum, erstmal lesen das auch andere mit und in Google werden hier und da Passagen veröffentlicht.


Ich schreibe von Aufhärtesalzen und nicht von Kochsalzen   Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Für Fische in solch einem kleinen Biotop was Teich heißt ist es leider eine schlechte Wahl, sinnvoller für Fische ist ein Wasser Wechsel mit mehr Mineralstoffe und einem guten KH - Wert der den PH-Wert wiederum puffert.


Die armen Fische bei uns in den Moorteichen.....
Vielleicht sollte man den Nabu und den Grünen mal das Aufsalzen vorschreiben....   
Da hat doch gerade einer nacxh einem Gesetz geschrienen.

Bei mir gehen auch ein Dachrinnen in den Teich. Dann habe ich auch noch Kalkstein im Bachlauf.


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die armen Fische bei uns in den Moorteichen.....
> Vielleicht sollte man den Nabu und den Grünen mal das Aufsalzen vorschreiben....
> Da hat doch gerade einer nacxh einem Gesetz geschrienen.
> 
> Bei mir gehen auch ein Dachrinnen in den Teich. Dann habe ich auch noch Kalkstein im Bachlauf.


Hallo Totto!
Wenn doch alles gut läuft, ist doch in Ordnung. Auch ich hole viel Wasser vom Dach u. härte auf. Heute regnet es sehr stark, morgen werde ich die Gesamthärte nachmessen und nachhärten.  Willi grüßt


----------

